# New Covenant Interpretations of Old Covenant Promises



## VERITAS (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm reading a fabulous book: _Whose Promised Land? The Continuing Crisis Over Israel and Palestine_ by Colin Chapman, the following is from Appendix 2:



> *The planting of Israel in the land* (*Amos 9:8-15*)
> 
> _Surely the eyes of the Sovereign LORD are on the sinful kingdom. "I will destroy it from the face of the earth--yet I will not totally destroy *the house of Jacob*," declares the LORD. "For I will give the command, and *I will shake the house of Israel among all the nations* as grain is shaken in a sieve, and not a pebble will reach the ground. All the sinners among My people will die by the sword, all those who say, 'Disaster will not overtake or meet us.'
> 
> ...


----------



## VERITAS (Jan 22, 2005)

> *4.1 The Birth of Jesus the Messiah*
> 
> We need to begin our study of the land in the New Testament by noting once again the hopes of the Jewish people as they developed during the period of the Old Testament and until the first century AD. These hopes are summed up by *N.T. Wright* as follows:
> 
> ...


----------

